#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation and Control Course

## Abdel Halim Galala

Instrumentation and Control Training Course (724 Pages & 28.63 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## shakmed

Tks Abu Jalala, for sharing such a simple yet impressive training material, specially for beginners.

----------


## f81aa

Abdel Halim Galala, thanks for sharing

----------


## amshah

Hi can some some help in offering the same stuff in Ifile or megaupload, *Share* sites are ban over here.

----------


## joe3112

Thanks Man

----------


## ffirat

Thanks

----------


## shakmed

> Hi can some some help in offering the same stuff in Ifile or megaupload, *Share* sites are ban over here.



With all the kindness shown by dear Abdel Halim Galala, here I upload the course material for non *share* users. File size reduced a bit.

*Instrumentation and Control Course * (724 Pages & 24.988 MB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Thanks Shakmed, but it gives error

"SORRY, WE ARE UNABLE TO RETREIVE THE DOCUMENT FOR VIEWING."

----------


## shakmed

Dear amshah !! Seems your firewall  has started problem for ifile too. I am still able to download and see this doc.

----------


## amshah

ya this pertivuler file gives problem with Google chrome.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing..

----------


## masri

ThankYou for ur posting..

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## amshah

New chapters 

Lessons-in-Industrial-Instrumentation- old version with other details which are not available in new version
1) Old version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) new Version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kingkassem

Thanks too much

----------


## danielo

> New chapters 
> 
> Lessons-in-Industrial-Instrumentation- old version with other details which are not available in new version
> 1) Old version
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for your posting .

----------


## amshah

Measurement-and-Control-Basics from ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> Measurement-and-Control-Basics from ISA
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks !

----------


## kingkassem

thanks alot

----------


## wcbphx

Dear Shakmed, it says that the file has expired

----------


## shakmed

> Dear Shakmed, it says that the file has expired



Thanks dear for pointing it out. The link has been updated in my original  post #7. One more link added also. Enjoy.

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks.

----------


## abhiroop43

thanks a lot for this one.

----------


## letaec

thanks for sharing

----------


## calebrufus

thank you very much.. keep up the good work

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## calebrufus

good work..  :Smile:

----------


## saqibbugti

Thanks  "Abdel Halim Galala" Good sharing ..

----------


## lubl

if anybody have INtools Smart Plant Instrumentation 8  Source please contact me because i Can generate the license.

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## calebrufus

gud one danx

----------


## amshah

A good book for freshers


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## calebrufus

Thank you for the file ... it was good  :Smile:

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## rolando

Thanks a  lot

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## asma farag

Vielen Dank :Smile:

----------


## Scman

Thanks!

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## ariek

Thanks for sharing. Very useful!

----------


## hznraja

Thanks Brother

----------


## battww

thanks

----------


## walengsek

thanks brother..good stuff

----------


## cytech

Hi Sir,

Please upload, cause the link is broken?

Thanks alot

Cy

----------


## Sylvanio

Thank you !

----------


## tofinse

please upload again all link broked

----------


## tofinse

could you please upload again

it all cant download

----------


## Nabilia

Instrumentation and Control Course - Syrian Gas Company.pdf	27.958 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tofinse

now i can download

thank you very much

----------


## Sylvanio

Thank you Nabilia!

----------


## ummux

I was able to download and open it (Jan 2012) using shakmed's link. My great appreciation!

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## christophp56

thanks for sharing

----------


## christophp56

I'm unable to redirect to the download site...
Can somebody post the full link please?

----------


## mhuelva

all links are death. Please reupload

----------


## gortegam

gracias mi buen / thanks  ! ! !

----------


## duridx

unable to download

could you pls upload again

thanks

----------


## afshin1320

My Dear friend
Like is down
Please upload again

----------


## Madreed

May any one reupload the file again .Thanx in advance.

----------


## josefreitas

a new link  h-t-t-p://w-w-w.4-s-h-a-r-e-d.com/get/j4y3TZZ2/Instrumentation_and_Control_Co.html

----------


## yopy_yogie

Thank you ...

----------


## Ranger999

thank you from Venezuela

----------


## angelgomez

Can You Post it again? because I'm trying to download and the file is not there

----------


## shakmed

> Can You Post it again? because I'm trying to download and the file is not there



Pl follow 4shared link provided in post #7. Its still working and will work for long (:>

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## angelgomez

thank you so much for the file

----------


## sghuge

Hi

Link is not working please update it.

Thanks

----------


## paulocamo

Thanks a lot for sharing and thanks to josefreitas for the fresh link!

----------


## albertogrande

Pls Abdul, the link is not correct, can you post again? Thanks

----------


## md.hafezi

non of the above links work.please refresh them if possible.
thanks so much for sharing.

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks

----------


## albertogrande

Thanks

----------


## S4LIM

Hi all, 

The file can't  open. Link was invalid

----------


## lehuutoan

> Instrumentation and Control Training Course (724 Pages & 28.63 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



The link is died. Please, re-post the file.
Thank you.

----------


## josefreitas

new link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for the upload, warm regards. Mano Spenta. spenta@ii.net

----------


## brycey2

Many thanks

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## haisam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOOOOBZY

thank you for adding this link its useful

----------


## BOOOOBZY

link is not valid

----------


## BOOOOBZY

i got it

----------


## ateebbg

Hi everybody...
Please can anyone upload these books mentioned below (or) provide the links...
I'm badly in need of this...

1. Diesel Generator Auxiliary Systems and Instruments - By Mohammad Abdulqader 
2. Diesel Generator Handbook: L. L. J. Mahon

----------


## tamerplc

Thanks Alot

----------


## john zink

all links was dead

----------


## nat flores

> Instrumentation and Control Training Course (724 Pages & 28.63 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



thanks for sharing..

----------


## eeyo_ken

hi! Can somebody please post a link to this pdf copy of this : Calibration: A Technician's Guide? Thanks!

----------


## Ali9000

Hi,

This link (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) is no longer working, may anyone has it upload it again.

----------


## kudomita107

thanks alot

----------


## mk81

thanks bro

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aromero

> Instrumentation and Control Training Course (724 Pages & 28.63 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



Thank you very much

----------


## john zink

nice

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## isma80

thanks

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing. 

Kind regards

----------


## dashhadi

thank u all, for ur sharing

----------


## zino

Thanks

----------


## roliins

hello guys, could you forward this course to me ? because it is not available at the link.
My Email is: tom.rollins86@gmail.com

----------


## sidou-82

It's contains all industrial instrumentation topics :

http://adf.ly/sa7bY

----------


## sidou-82

May be interesting :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daoviettuan

thank your for sharing

See More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## ozguryuksel

is there anybody to share?

----------


## annes

thanks man...

----------


## priyanka_chopra

thanks!!

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## R_RAZI

I FOUND FROM INT.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## psrafih

The file link that you requested is not valid.

this is the page reply

----------


## Paks

UP for link....

----------


## Jibeesh

google "kishore karuppaswamy" for instrumentation text books for free

----------


## ecos

Could you please kindly share updated link?

----------


## baosonbk

Thank for your share

----------


## alirazakaisrani

Below is the message we receive when tryong to download*

"The file link that you requested is not valid"

----------


## eftcat

> Instrumentation and Control Training Course (724 Pages & 28.63 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



please reupload the instrumentation training course from Ipedex or send it to eftcatqyahoo.com
Thanks,


eftcatSee More: Instrumentation and Control Course

----------


## faim47

Please update the link it's not working thanks

----------


## faim47

Please update the link it's not working

----------


## Makshoof Gul

Can some body help me with literature related to Chlor Alkali process.

----------


## cherdkee

thank

----------

